# [Memphis, TN] LFG DnD 5e as a player or DM



## adusenbery (Jun 11, 2020)

A year ago I moved back home to Memphis. I'm an experienced player and DM. I'd prefer to be a player but if a group is looking for a DM I can do that too. I prefer 5e D&D, but I've played other systems. I've played/DMd through online tabletops before and I'm open to that but I'd really love to sit around a table, laugh with other people, play with minis and roll some real dice.

I'm looking for a mature, consistent group who are light hearted and have fun. We've been back in town for a year and I'd love to grow a set of gaming friends around this game.


----------



## Louis Brenton (Jun 11, 2020)

Hey!  Welcome back to the Memphis area.

I dont know how much you've been around the gaming community in Memphis, so forgive me if some of this is redundant.

I see groups playing in the rooms at the Cellar Game & Comic shop frequently.  There's also a newer store in Memphis called 901 Games that has opened in the last year.  They may have some D&D going on.   I've also seen D&D tables in action at MidSouth Hobbies and Games.  

I hope you're able to find a group to connect with!


----------



## adusenbery (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks man, I've been to 901 Games it's a great little game store. I'm looking forward to getting back over there once things fully re-open. I'll look in to the other stores as well. I was hoping to get to go to Midsoth Con but that got canceled. 



Louis Brenton said:


> Hey!  Welcome back to the Memphis area.
> 
> I dont know how much you've been around the gaming community in Memphis, so forgive me if some of this is redundant.
> 
> ...


----------

